# ya nos han preñao a nuestra Maje en el talego.



## MarloStanfield (Miércoles a la(s) 3:05 PM)

La 'viuda negra' de Patraix está embarazada de tres meses en prisión: "El padre cumple condena por asesinato"


'El programa de Ana Rosa' informa sobre la última hora de Maje, más conocida como 'La viuda negra' de Patraix. La mujer se encuentra en la cárcel po




www.telecinco.es






mucho han tardao. no se podía de saber y tal y cual.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Miércoles a la(s) 3:06 PM)

joder, lo de esta tia es la ostia, menudo puton


----------



## Esse est deus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Está en edad de merecer.


----------



## Zepequenhô (Miércoles a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Ese niño no es mío.













































Mierda.... Es la costumbre.


----------



## Funci-vago (Miércoles a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Como buena mantis habra sido polinizada por el alcaide o bien por un cabecilla del narco.

Ella sabe que cuando salga de la trena su valor para destruir a hinjenieros no calbos y manipular omegas será menor, y quiere genes psycho para crear el kwisatz haderach.


----------



## 11kjuan (Miércoles a la(s) 3:09 PM)

Venga, a por el permiso penitenciario, la paguita y mientras tanto empalmamos a pelito.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Miércoles a la(s) 3:09 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Como buena mantis habra sido polinazada por el alcaide o bien por un cabecilla del narco.
> 
> Ella sabe que cuando salga de la trena su valor para destruir a hinjenieros no calbos y manipular omegas será menor, y quiere genes psycho para crear el kwisatz haderach.



david, un asesino.

lo pone la noticia


----------



## Funci-vago (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> david, un asesino.
> 
> lo pone la noticia



Alguien que está dispuesto a matar por sus hijos. 

Un buen padre.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Como buena mantis habra sido polinazada por el alcaide o bien por un cabecilla del narco.
> 
> Ella sabe que cuando salga de la trena su valor para destruir a hinjenieros no calbos y manipular omegas será menor, y quiere genes psycho para crear el kwisatz haderach.


----------



## Khazario (Miércoles a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Fue el espíritu santo, el bebé o la bebé será el nuevo mesías


----------



## Saco de papas (Miércoles a la(s) 3:13 PM)

A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..

.. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

Le pueden poner Damien al neño


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Un preso folla más que un remero de menos de 1,80 y sueldo modal


----------



## Saco de papas (Miércoles a la(s) 3:16 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un preso folla más que un remero de menos de 1,80 y sueldo modal



Tú ponte en el lugar del chiquillo en el cole, "mi madre está en el trullo por inducir a matar a su marido, yo nací en la cárcel y mi padre también es un asesino."

Muy bien Damien, aprobado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Miércoles a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Atención virgendoritos del Mundo!! 

En la cárcel se folla!!

No se a que estamos esperando


----------



## NCB (Miércoles a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Ninfómana premium


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (Miércoles a la(s) 3:21 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Como buena mantis habra sido polinizada por el alcaide o bien por un cabecilla del narco.
> 
> Ella sabe que cuando salga de la trena su valor para destruir a hinjenieros no calbos y manipular omegas será menor, y quiere genes psycho para crear el kwisatz haderach.



Un thank por la referencia a la Bene Gesserit


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:24 PM)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> La 'viuda negra' de Patraix está embarazada de tres meses en prisión: "El padre cumple condena por asesinato"
> 
> 
> 'El programa de Ana Rosa' informa sobre la última hora de Maje, más conocida como 'La viuda negra' de Patraix. La mujer se encuentra en la cárcel po
> ...



Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
Mata a su marido.
Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
Arruina la vida del bebé.
Y estamos hablando de una persona normal de clase media su familia estaba bien económicamente.
De película de usa.


----------



## Seren (Miércoles a la(s) 3:24 PM)

Hijo que ambos padres son asesinos, bien


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Miércoles a la(s) 3:25 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...



Al estar preñada va a una carcel especial mucho más cómoda. Esta zorra no da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Mahbes (Miércoles a la(s) 3:26 PM)

Que ha sido por..........intervención divina?


----------



## Seren (Miércoles a la(s) 3:27 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...



Los dos primeros años el bebe sí podrá estar con ella en un centro penitenciario especial, luego no
Pero esperate que ya se sacará otra movida de la manga


----------



## stuka (Miércoles a la(s) 3:27 PM)

Seren dijo:


> Hijo que ambos padres son asesinos, bien




Jodorowsky se llevaría las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## tmoliterno (Miércoles a la(s) 3:27 PM)

Cojonuda la vida que le espera al bebé. Por cierto, ¿quién va a criarle?


----------



## Furymundo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:28 PM)

y eso esta permitido ?


----------



## MarloStanfield (Miércoles a la(s) 3:33 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...





Ahora le pondrán algún nombre más moderno y más progre ecoresiliente y que no ofenda a nadie.

pero no es más que una puta loca, de toda la vida.


----------



## maxkuiper (Miércoles a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Ja ja , pero si las carceles son hoteles. Y cuando sales tienes paro.

Muy perdidos les veo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Menuda individua.


----------



## BAL (Miércoles a la(s) 3:35 PM)

Enhorabuena a maje y a pazuzu por el futuro bebé


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 3:37 PM)

A una mujer la rodeas de asesinos y delincuentes y se le hace el xoxo pesicola


----------



## max power (Miércoles a la(s) 3:40 PM)

De película.


----------



## HUSH (Miércoles a la(s) 3:41 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...



Maje la loca.


----------



## Gorrión (Miércoles a la(s) 3:44 PM)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Cojonuda la vida que le espera al bebé. Por cierto, ¿quién va a criarle?



El estado, que viola a los niños que les quitan a los padres como en Mallorca.


----------



## Cens0r (Miércoles a la(s) 3:45 PM)

La explicación oficial: Inmaculada concepción.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (Miércoles a la(s) 3:48 PM)

*"El padre cumple condena por asesinato"*

   

Menudo angelito va a salir de esos dos elementos


----------



## Knight who says ni (Miércoles a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Me pregunto si Salva les habrá dado la enhorabuena.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Miércoles a la(s) 3:57 PM)

esta es la hdgp que salia en el propgrama ese de la secta ? que mato a su marido , engañandolo con un gordo retrasadillo ?


----------



## Kenthomi (Miércoles a la(s) 4:01 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A una mujer la rodeas de asesinos y delincuentes y se le hace el xoxo pesicola



Hibristofilia


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:04 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A una mujer la rodeas de asesinos y delincuentes y se le hace el xoxo pesicola



Hay unas clases de Jordan Peterson que explica que las fantasías eróticas literarias de las mujeres se basan en seducir al monstruo, que (según ingenieros de Google) adopta cinco tipologías básicas: vampiro, hombre-lobo, millonario, pirata o cirujano. Acaba llevando el tema a que el mito heroico femenino se basa en seducir a la bestia, a lo indomable. A la mujer no le atrae alguien domesticado sino que encuentra apetecible domesticarlo ella. El ser peligroso atrae a la mujer para ser ella quien lo domestique.

De forma parecida, esto ya es idea propia, que el riesgo y el peligro atraen a los hombres para poner orden y justicia y defender a su familia, tribu o nación (por eso el mito heroico masculino es el del cazador del monstruo)


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (Miércoles a la(s) 4:05 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...




Venía a esto.
Espero a la peli de A3 de los sábados.


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:06 PM)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Me pregunto si Salva les habrá dado la enhorabuena.



Será el padrino


----------



## AntiT0d0 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:09 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Follan mas que los de fuera, trabajan 0. Tambien cotizan paro.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (Miércoles a la(s) 4:11 PM)

max power dijo:


> De película.



No tengáis ninguna duda de que más pronto que tarde se rodará, miniserie Netflix o por el estilo..


----------



## AntiT0d0 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:12 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...



Cuando ese niño este en el colegio y le pidan que dibuje a sus padres trabajando:


----------



## Kenthomi (Miércoles a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Hay unas clases de Jordan Peterson que explica que las fantasías eróticas literarias de las mujeres se basan en seducir al monstruo, que (según ingenieros de Google) adopta cinco tipologías básicas: vampiro, hombre-lobo, millonario, pirata o cirujano. Acaba llevando el tema a que el mito heroico femenino se basa en seducir a la bestia, a lo indomable. A la mujer no le atrae alguien domesticado sino que encuentra apetecible domesticarlo ella. El ser peligroso atrae a la mujer para ser ella quien lo domestique.
> 
> De forma parecida, esto ya es idea propia, que el riesgo y el peligro atraen a los hombres para poner orden y justicia y defender a su familia, tribu o nación (por eso el mito heroico masculino es el del cazador del monstruo)



HIBRISTOFILIA 

A VER SI LO LEES


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Kenthomi dijo:


> HIBRISTOFILIA
> 
> A VER SI LO LEES



Macaco repitiendo lo mismo leído en montones de hilos sin saber lo que quiere decir. Yo pongo ideas valiosas mientras chillas con la cara violeta


----------



## Siffredi (Miércoles a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Al ex-amante que mató al marido se le habrá quedado una cara que buscas la palabra "gilipollas" en el diccionario y sale su foto...


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 4:39 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...




Si te paras a pensar, está teniendo un final merecidísimo: de enfermera casada con ingeniero, metida en la cárcel por puta asesina, a acabar preñada por un asesino. 

Ahí lo único que me da pena es la criatura. 


El bucle en el que se metió ella sola es espectacular.


----------



## soldadodedios (Miércoles a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Estás putas no pueden mantener las piernas cerradas joder


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Si te paras a pensar, está teniendo un final merecidísimo: de enfermera casada con ingeniero, metida en la cárcel por puta asesina, a acabar preñada por un asesino.
> 
> Ahí lo único que me da pena es la criatura.
> 
> ...



Esto no acaba, yo la veo con alguna Secretaría de Estado


----------



## Mentalharm (Miércoles a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Y yo con el rabo empanado en Doritos cuando lo único que tengo que hacer es delinquir: si sale bien eso que me llevo... y si no pillo cacho!


----------



## Formato JPG (Miércoles a la(s) 4:45 PM)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Ahora le pondrán algún nombre más moderno y más progre ecoresiliente y que no ofenda a nadie.
> 
> pero no es más que una puta loca, de toda la vida.



Caín


----------



## Lounge Bar (Miércoles a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Interesante


----------



## Alberto1989 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Ese crio... Dios me lo bendiga.


----------



## Mazaldeck (Miércoles a la(s) 4:50 PM)

Ostia puta ¿pero qué clase de aberración genética puede salir de ahí ? ¿y si se lo dejan criar ?


----------



## algala (Miércoles a la(s) 5:01 PM)

Ella trayendo vida al mundo, el otro pudriéndose.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Miércoles a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Me cago en mi puta vida.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (Miércoles a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Supongo que el niño saldrá una bellísima persona que va de misiones a ayudar a enfermos pobres, ya sabemos cómo son los críos que por llevar la contraria los padres hacen lo que sea.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Miércoles a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿




O eso o tenemos nueva "virgen" María.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Miércoles a la(s) 5:05 PM)

Hasta los psicópatas de la cárcel follan más que los foreros.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Miércoles a la(s) 5:05 PM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hasta los psicópatas de la cárcel follan más que los foreros.



BRVVVTAAAAL


----------



## Avioncito (Miércoles a la(s) 5:21 PM)

La criatura que salga de papis killers, tiene que ser, mínimo, el Actor Sevundario Bob!.


----------



## Burundangoso (Miércoles a la(s) 5:28 PM)

Pues no es mala idea realizar una selección de estos sujetos y mandarlos como armas biológicas a países que nos toquen los ...


----------



## Avioncito (Miércoles a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hasta los psicópatas de la cárcel follan más que los foreros.



Como se habrà dado la cosa???.

En la hora del patio, le habrá dicho..."ven ven...ponte contra la pared y afloja las braguitas, que viene el bocadillo!!!"?


----------



## Avioncito (Miércoles a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Macaco repitiendo lo mismo leído en montones de hilos sin saber lo que quiere decir. Yo pongo ideas valiosas mientras chillas con la cara violeta



A elevado el término "pagafantas" al de "pagacrimen"


----------



## Lomo Plateado (Miércoles a la(s) 5:44 PM)

La cárcel de las tentaciones


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (Miércoles a la(s) 5:45 PM)

algala dijo:


> Ella trayendo vida al mundo, el otro pudriéndose.



Llueve sobre mojado. En su momento le hicieron un tratamiento de fertilidad a Txapote y Amaia (asesinos de M.A. Blanco). Gracias a ello los genes de estos dos subhumanos se perpetuarán en la siguiente generación mientras que Miguel Ángel murió sin descendencia con 27 años.









Tres parejas de etarras, recluidos en la misma cárcel para cuidar de sus hijos pequeños


Acabaron en prisión por asesinar o por colaborar en comandos que mataron. Pero además de quitar vidas, también han decidido crearlas entre los muro...




www.20minutos.es






https://www.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/64_2_4_0.pdf



Sigue remando. Y no te olvides de votar


----------



## Onesimo39 (Miércoles a la(s) 5:46 PM)

NCB dijo:


> Ninfómana premium



Oye shur, tu icono me suena de forocoches con otra foto estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Miércoles a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Nadie se pregunta como es posible ya no que esten mujeres y hombres juntos en la cárcel, sino que puedan juntarse y hacer lo que les de la gana, las cárceles en España SON HOTELES, ya que es un país de DELINCUENTES, donde la Mafia está institucionalizada.


----------



## Sietebailes (Miércoles a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Una fenomena,típico perfil psicópata, hará cualquier cosa ,liara a la virgen santísima si hace falta, para tener beneficios penitenciarios, y dejará a su paso un montón de cadáveres, no lo dudéis,ella solo con su presencia. Eso sí, no le auguro un final feliz,el karma tarde o temprano se lo cobrará.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Miércoles a la(s) 5:57 PM)

IMPRESIONANTE


----------



## bsnas (Miércoles a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Esperemos que al menos uno de los cumazos a pelito del difunto exmarido hayan hecho el suficiente efecto como para que la criatura acabe pareciendose fisicamente a el, como le paso a Pique y segun las teorias de @ATARAXIO


----------



## weyler (Miércoles a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Imagina como saldra el hijo, genes de asesino tanto por su madre como por el padre


----------



## Leopoldo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Ups, lo siento no volvera a pasar.


----------



## lamparademesa (Miércoles a la(s) 6:01 PM)

vosotros podréis bromear todo lo que queráis, pero el historial de este súcubo da para una saga entera de películas de esas de psicópatas , las que echan en antena 3 los findes


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:08 PM)

No se la verdad es que se ha jodido la vida pero para mí q ella no va estar 17 años en la cárcel.
Yo creo o la cosa termina mal con el carcelario.
O como es de familia religiosa está termina con uno del opus o legionario de cristo como arrepentida de su vida disoluta y el tipo con dinero.
Ya veréis como volveremos oír hablar de ella


----------



## moritobelo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:08 PM)

Aclaramos que para algo conozco el tema de primera mano:

No se folla con otros internos porque si. Se entiende que ella esta en modulo de mujeres, llevara tiempo carteandose con el tontolava de David, se acredita con el paso del tiempo que son pareja. Por ejemplo. No es de un dia a otro.

Ahora que mas o menos, queda demostrado que son pareja, podrian comunicar entre ellos y tener un intimo. Por ejemplo. Poco a poco, claro. La cosa entre ambos debe venir ya desde hace meses y meses...
Incluso podrian hacerse pareja de hecho o casarse en la carcel.

Ella pasara a otro talego con modulo familiar y podra estar con el nene alli hasta que este cumpla 3 años, luego el nene se va fuera. El padre tambien podria pedir reubicarse con la madre y el hijo en ese mismo modulo familiar.

Poco mas que añadir. El resto movidas mentales y muchas pelis de carceles.

Evidentemente hay que estar como una puta cabra para follarse a esta tipa pero eso ya es otra cuestion.


----------



## fieraverde (Miércoles a la(s) 6:14 PM)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Cojonuda la vida que le espera al bebé. Por cierto, ¿quién va a criarle?



Griñàn


----------



## Raedero (Miércoles a la(s) 6:15 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Hay unas clases de Jordan Peterson que explica que las fantasías eróticas literarias de las mujeres se basan en seducir al monstruo, que (según ingenieros de Google) adopta cinco tipologías básicas: vampiro, hombre-lobo, millonario, pirata o cirujano. Acaba llevando el tema a que el mito heroico femenino se basa en seducir a la bestia, a lo indomable. A la mujer no le atrae alguien domesticado sino que encuentra apetecible domesticarlo ella. El ser peligroso atrae a la mujer para ser ella quien lo domestique.
> 
> De forma parecida, esto ya es idea propia, que el riesgo y el peligro atraen a los hombres para poner orden y justicia y defender a su familia, tribu o nación (por eso el mito heroico masculino es el del cazador del monstruo)



Magnífico mensaje. 

Y supongo que es por esto que el significado simbólico de la tauromaquia no puede ser más evidente.


----------



## gdr100 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:15 PM)

El niño con lecciones del padre de como asesinar, y de la madre de cómo manipular para inducir al asesinato, sale hecho un Hannibal Lecter de la cárcel como mínimo.


----------



## Zbigniew (Miércoles a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Joder, no se para vosotros, pero es la noticia del año.No esperábamos menos.


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:17 PM)

weyler dijo:


> Imagina como saldra el hijo, genes de asesino tanto por su madre como por el padre



Presidenciable


----------



## Raedero (Miércoles a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Hemos asistido al milagroso nacimiento de una nueva línea de sangre del linaje Illuminati. 

VRVTTAL


----------



## HaCHa (Miércoles a la(s) 6:23 PM)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Cojonuda la vida que le espera al bebé. Por cierto, ¿quién va a criarle?



Tú. Con tus impuestos.

Otro gallo nos cantaría si los conservadores permitieran abortar esos embarazos desde arriba.
Que se os olvida que algunos rojos somos partidarios de implantar unas políticas de control de natalidad que ríete de los chinos... ¿qué rayos es eso de que haga falta un carnet para tener coche o tener armas o tener un perro pero cualquier subnormal de vuestro calibre se pueda reproducir sin control?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Miércoles a la(s) 6:26 PM)

¿Y como sabéis que el padre es un asesino? 

A lo mejor simplemente está en la cárcel por cohecho y falsedad documental. O quizá le viogenizaron, o dijo en redes sociales algo que no debía.


----------



## Busher (Miércoles a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tú ponte en el lugar del chiquillo en el cole, "mi madre está en el trullo por inducir a matar a su marido, yo nací en la cárcel y mi padre también es un asesino."
> 
> Muy bien Damien, aprobado.



En las feuniones de AMPA va a haber mas tension que un acelerador de particulas.


----------



## -V_ (Miércoles a la(s) 6:30 PM)

Folla más en la cárcel que todos los hombres de España en la calle


----------



## Capitán Walker (Miércoles a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Maje, la que se folla hasta al Alcaide.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (Miércoles a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Ese chaval será un peligro... bueno hasta que se cruce con un amego y le pegue una cuchillada


----------



## HaCHa (Miércoles a la(s) 6:39 PM)

¿Cómo va exactamente lo de vuestro enanismo mental aquí? ¿Esa obsesión malsana que tenéis por las zorras más asquerosas del planeta es para justificar vuestro odio a las mujeres? ¿O es que sólo ponéis los ojos sobre los putones más desalmados de la especie y de ahí que os vaya de puta pena con todas? 

¿El huevo o la gallina, burbujos? ...porque ya me diréis de dónde sale y adónde va tamaña obsesión por la basura humana como esa, a la que ya habéis dedicado como docena y media de hilos. La tía es un dechado de virtudes antológico, un elemento ejemplar donde los haya. Pero no conseguís sacárosla de la cabeza. Me da que será porque os recuerda a vuestra ex, o a vuestra madre, yo qué sé. Que alguien lo explicotee, que me puede la curiosidad científica.


----------



## Ming I (Miércoles a la(s) 6:39 PM)

BRUUUUUTAAAAAL. He venido corriendo a postear en hilo mítico. Porqué cojones los telediarios no han abierto con esta noticia y porqué Ama Rosa no ha enviado ya un reportero a la carcel para cubrir la noticia.
Maje sigue su camino de destrucción imparable. Ese bebé va a necesitar psicologo desde antes de salir del vientre de su (puta) madre.


----------



## brickworld (Miércoles a la(s) 6:41 PM)

LAS CARCELES SON JODIDOS HOTELES GRACIAS AL BUENISMO Y AL PROGRESISMO 

Aqui tenéis otra prueba de la que nos espera por tener a esta panda de guarros y BUENISTAS acariciando a los presos y a los MANGANTES cómo será que toda la purria del tercer mundo quiere venir aqui a delinquir y si le pillan al hotelito PAGADO CON DEUDA no como decía el rojo imbécil de arriba ya no pagamos nada con impuestos IMBECIL es pura deuda 

Por otro lado el pobre Salva...pagaría bien gustoso unos miles de merkels por entrevistarme con tal sujeto... Como la derroicion de ser carapadre nuncafollista te lleva al asesinato por una MAMADA mal hecha!! Recordemos que a este pobre imbécil ni se lo follo la maje todo fueron promesas de mierda y una paja mamada mal hecha en el cuarto de las fregonas del hospital


----------



## rascachapas (Miércoles a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Desde cuando te mandan putas a la cárcel estando preso?


----------



## Covid Bryant (Miércoles a la(s) 6:42 PM)

Ming I dijo:


> BRUUUUUTAAAAAL. He venido corriendo a postear en hilo mítico. Porqué cojones los telediarios no han abierto con esta noticia y porqué Ama Rosa no ha enviado ya un reportero a la carcel para cubrir la noticia.
> Maje sigue su camino de destrucción imparable. Ese bebé va a necesitar psicologo desde antes de salir del vientre de su (puta) madre.



no te flipes vieja, maje no mató al marido, fue su pajafantas


----------



## jotace (Miércoles a la(s) 6:43 PM)

Lleva tres años en la cárcel.
Un bebé son otros tres años y nueve meses en cárcel especial. Ya son casi siete años. 1/3 de la condena. Algún beneficio penitenciario se le aplicará.
Luego otro bebé y se planta en 11, más de 2/3 de condena, seguro que ya con régimen abierto para madres en casa de acogida y con paguitas.
Y ella es enfermera, enseguida le conseguirán un trabajo, si te descuidas directamente funcionaria, y le borrarán los antecedentes.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 6:43 PM)

weyler dijo:


> Imagina como saldra el hijo, genes de asesino tanto por su madre como por el padre




Pues para cerrar el círculo: que la criatura cuando sea mayor, se cargue a sus propios padres. 

Eso sería epic win.


----------



## brickworld (Miércoles a la(s) 6:44 PM)

rascachapas dijo:


> Desde cuando te mandan putas a la cárcel estando preso?



Desde que el BUENISMO y el progresismo han permitido que las cárceles sean hoteles 

De todas formas a la maje ya la pillaron con unos cuantos antes incluso en una puta piscina 









Maje, sexo furtivo en la piscina de la cárcel


La vida en prisión de Maje está despertando tanto interés como su presunta participación en el crimen de su marido, el joven ingeniero Antonio Navarro, en el garaje de la vivienda




www.elmundo.es


----------



## estupeharto (Miércoles a la(s) 6:46 PM)

El niño apunta a nobel de la paz


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 6:47 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No se la verdad es que se ha jodido la vida pero para mí q ella no va estar 17 años en la cárcel.
> Yo creo o la cosa termina mal con el carcelario.
> O como es de familia religiosa está termina con uno del opus o legionario de cristo como arrepentida de su vida disoluta y el tipo con dinero.
> Ya veréis como volveremos oír hablar de ella





Eso quería ella: pillar a un rico que le solucionará la vida. Porque matar, lo hizo por dinero, aunque ella no se manchó las manos. Su obsesión era la pasta para vivir la vida.
¿Como ha acabado? En la cárcel y quedándose preñada de un asesino. 

No se si esto se comentó, pero una de las cosas que ella tenía muy claras era que no quería tener hijos, no quería ser madre. Ahora por un polvo mal echado en una trena, preñada y de un asesino. Conociendo el historial de esta puta, me parece que quedarse embarazada es algo que ha sido para ella más un putada que algo deseado y buscado. 

A veces, creo que Dios castiga a muchas personas haciéndoles tener hijos que son un castigo para los padres. Ojalá, para su castigo eterno, esa criatura sea su mayor dolor de cabeza. 

Ese niño, con el tiempo, puede ser la ruina de esta desgraciada.


----------



## acitisuJ (Miércoles a la(s) 6:52 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> joder, lo de esta tia es la ostia, menudo puton



No está encarcelada por ser un putón, está encarcelada por ser una asesina.


----------



## NCB (Miércoles a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Oye shur, tu icono me suena de forocoches con otra foto estoy en lo cierto?



No, nunca visito ese foro


----------



## Gurney (Miércoles a la(s) 6:55 PM)

Yo le haría otro cuando ella quisiera


----------



## Kenthomi (Miércoles a la(s) 7:04 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Macaco repitiendo lo mismo leído en montones de hilos sin saber lo que quiere decir. Yo pongo ideas valiosas mientras chillas con la cara violeta



Menudo retraso que tienes


----------



## 21creciente (Miércoles a la(s) 7:06 PM)

Majefesa no puede tener las patas juntas


----------



## Pura Sangre (Miércoles a la(s) 7:11 PM)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Me pregunto si Salva les habrá dado la enhorabuena.




a él también le están intentando preñar en las duchas de la cárcel


----------



## Kartoffeln (Miércoles a la(s) 7:21 PM)

Va a usar el niño para vivir mejor en la cárcel, no sabe nada la zorra.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Miércoles a la(s) 7:27 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿





Saco de papas dijo:


> Tú ponte en el lugar del chiquillo en el cole, "mi madre está en el trullo por inducir a matar a su marido, yo nací en la cárcel y mi padre también es un asesino."
> 
> Muy bien Damien, aprobado.



Esas abominaciones deberían ser abortadas por ley, de ahí no va a salir un ingeniero, eso desde luego.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 7:30 PM)

a ver lo que decide ....
puede que decida que sean células desechables o una criaturita.


----------



## Astebal74 (Miércoles a la(s) 7:32 PM)

Avioncito dijo:


> Como se habrà dado la cosa???.
> 
> En la hora del patio, le habrá dicho..."ven ven...ponte contra la pared y afloja las braguitas, que viene el bocadillo!!!"?



La dicho

”Como no me pongas la raja te rajo"


----------



## BogadeAriete (Miércoles a la(s) 7:34 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un preso folla más que un remero de menos de 1,80 y sueldo modal



Y hasta financiarla la fecundación invitro 
Creo que a una etarra...


----------



## BogadeAriete (Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Va a usar el niño para vivir mejor en la cárcel, no sabe nada la zorra.



Módulo de paridoras, una bicoca


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM)

se han corrido dentro de maje


----------



## wwknude (Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM)

Como blanquean a esa puta y asesina: "Su vida está más encaminada que nunca"...Risistas en la noticia...Espero que cumpla los 17 años que le quedan...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 7:50 PM)

wwknude dijo:


> Como blanquean a esa puta y asesina: "Su vida está más encaminada que nunca"...Risistas en la noticia...Espero que cumpla los 17 años que le quedan...



Solo ha matado a un hombre. Y encima blanco y hetero.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Miércoles a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Acabará en sálvame


----------



## jotace (Miércoles a la(s) 8:04 PM)

Vuelvo a entrar para recordar que Maje es una ex gorda, ahora con la preñez tiene todas las papeletas para volver a ser la gorda que lleva dentro.

La biología es muy cabrona.


----------



## Funci-vago (Miércoles a la(s) 8:04 PM)

jotace dijo:


> Lleva tres años en la cárcel.
> Un bebé son otros tres años y nueve meses en cárcel especial. Ya son casi siete años. 1/3 de la condena. Algún beneficio penitenciario se le aplicará.
> Luego otro bebé y se planta en 11, más de 2/3 de condena, seguro que ya con régimen abierto para madres en casa de acogida y con paguitas.
> Y ella es enfermera, enseguida le conseguirán un trabajo y le borrarán los antecedentes.



De ahi a apuntarse a tinder, buscar un buen partido y casarse "hasta que la muerte nos separe" falta poco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:07 PM)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Acabará en sálvame



O en cualquier programa de la secta, o en la Ser,... Si da igual, en España se aplaude a la gentuza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:08 PM)

jotace dijo:


> Lleva tres años en la cárcel.
> Un bebé son otros tres años y nueve meses en cárcel especial. Ya son casi siete años. 1/3 de la condena. Algún beneficio penitenciario se le aplicará.
> Luego otro bebé y se planta en 11, más de 2/3 de condena, seguro que ya con régimen abierto para madres en casa de acogida y con paguitas.
> Y ella es enfermera, enseguida le conseguirán un trabajo y le borrarán los antecedentes.



Sale muy barato matar en España. Y a un hombre ni te cuento. En España hemos perdido todos los valores éticos y morales si es que alguna vez los hemos tenido


----------



## Yomismita (Miércoles a la(s) 8:10 PM)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Esas abominaciones deberían ser abortadas por ley, de ahí no va a salir un ingeniero, eso desde luego.



La abominación no es la criatura, sino su madre psicópata. Menudo castigo le espera.

Y el OP pagaganteando en el título del hilo con "nuestra Maje".


----------



## NIKK (Miércoles a la(s) 8:18 PM)

Va a salir un niñito mas majo... psicópata, violador, asesino en serie.... hagan apuestas.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (Miércoles a la(s) 8:22 PM)

Van a ser unos padres excelentes.


----------



## Joaquim (Miércoles a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un preso folla más que un remero de menos de 1,80 y sueldo modal



El mismismo Mike Tyson dijo que en la época de su vida en la que con mas mujeres folló, fue cuando estuvo encerrado en prisión.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (Miércoles a la(s) 8:23 PM)

De nombre PAZUZU


----------



## Joaquim (Miércoles a la(s) 8:24 PM)

NIKK dijo:


> Va a salir un niñito mas majo... psicópata, violador, asesino en serie.... hagan apuestas.



Futuro candidato del PSOE o Podemos a residir en Moncloa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Joaquim dijo:


> El mismismo Mike Tyson dijo que en la época de su vida en la que con mas mujeres folló, fue cuando estuvo encerrado en prisión.



Pregúntale al asesino de la katana o al de Marta del Castillo.


----------



## Joaquim (Miércoles a la(s) 8:25 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Le pueden poner Damien al neño



Es tan puta, que aún le pondrá Antonio o Salva.


----------



## Joaquim (Miércoles a la(s) 8:26 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pregúntale al asesino de la katana o al de Marta del Castillo.



Si, pero esos dos no eran unos famosísimos y millonarios campeones del mundo de Boxeo al entrar en prisión, no sé si me explico.


----------



## Visilleras (Miércoles a la(s) 8:28 PM)

Esta tía me da más asco que una rana tropical de esas que tiene huecos en la espalda para albergar a sus crías.


Me da ganas de vomitar, literalmente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:33 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Esta tía me da más asco que una rana tropical de esas que tiene huecos en la espalda para albergar a sus crías.
> 
> 
> Me da ganas de vomitar, literalmente.



Representa a la perfección lo que es cualquier mujer.


----------



## Diablo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:34 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Sí 

Solo tienen que mandarse cartas durante 3 meses y darse luego de alta en la cárcel como pareja.

Luego pues al vis a vis entre presos.


----------



## brickworld (Miércoles a la(s) 8:35 PM)

Que derroicion ni la mira la maje al pobre Salva 
17 añitos que se quedarán en 9 le metieron al fulano… a ver como sale de esta porque vamos supongo que la mujer y la hija le habrán defestrado… aprenden carapadres nuncafollistas el que folla pagando ahorra majes


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Miércoles a la(s) 8:37 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pregúntale al asesino de la katana o al de Marta del Castillo.



Todos los malotes de mi barrio que comían talego se hinchaban a follar (visto con mis propios ojos) y mi mejor amigo fué a ver a un tipejo de esos a la cárcel y flipó porque nunca había visto tantas tías buenas juntas en un solo sitio en los días de visita.


----------



## Avioncito (Miércoles a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Astebal74 dijo:


> La dicho
> 
> ”Como no me pongas la raja te rajo"



Jajajajajjaja, relaja la raja que pareces maja y vales más que una paja


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 8:41 PM)

no respetan ni a los muertos, cada vez que mentan a esta tipa sacan a colación al pobre Antonio


----------



## Sunwukung (Miércoles a la(s) 8:42 PM)

la deberían haber esterilizado, es increíble que vaya a ser madre tamaña psicópata.


----------



## jlmmin37 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:42 PM)

¡Pobre niño o niña!


----------



## Charidemo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:44 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Se pueden declarar como pareja y pedir un vis a vis


----------



## Plasta (Miércoles a la(s) 8:44 PM)

Que Dios pille confesado al pobre niño, una ligadura de trompas a tiempo ahorraría sufrimiento.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 8:47 PM)

jotace dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar para recordar que Maje es una ex gorda, ahora con la preñez tiene todas las papeletas para volver a ser la gorda que lleva dentro.
> 
> La biología es muy cabrona.




Jajajjaa iba a comentar algo parecido. 

En Burbuja los pajilleros baboseaban con esta puta, cuando tiene toda la pinta de ser una ex gorda o protogorda que en cuanto se descuida, estalla.


A ver si se pone como un puto Zeppelin, iba a estar gracioso, ella se creía que estaba buenísima.


----------



## estroboscopico (Miércoles a la(s) 8:48 PM)

En las nuevas generaciones del PP, ya le están imprimiendo el carnet...


----------



## TNTcl (Miércoles a la(s) 8:49 PM)

Y el abogado de los padres es el mismo. Ya lo estoy viendo.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Por el bien de la criatura ojalá se la quiten y encuentre una familia que lo quiera.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 PM)

Espero que desee con todas su fuerzas tener a ese crío, y dedicarse a ser madre. 
Y cuando lo tenga, que se lo quiten dándoselo a otra familia para que lo cuide bien.
Igual que ella le arrebató un hijo a los padres del pobre Antonio. 


O que cuando esa criatura crezca, no quiera saber nada de su madre (ni de su padre). 

Esa puta asquerosa no merece ser feliz ni un minuto de su vida.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Miércoles a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Guarra, cerda, puta. Menudas cárceles de mierda donde están todo el día comiendo, viendo la tele y follando. A quien hay que matar????


----------



## Avioncito (Miércoles a la(s) 8:58 PM)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> ¡Pobre niño o niña!



Se viene un chucky en potencia jajaja


----------



## Lma0Zedong (Miércoles a la(s) 9:02 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tú ponte en el lugar del chiquillo en el cole, "mi madre está en el trullo por inducir a matar a su marido, yo nací en la cárcel y mi padre también es un asesino."
> 
> Muy bien Damien, aprobado.



Con esos antecedentes consigue cargo de diputado con Podemos con facilidad


----------



## Le Truhan (Miércoles a la(s) 9:09 PM)

El lumpen y los inmigrantes teniendo hijos y los demás nada de nada. Que hez de patria


----------



## jolu (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Pues claro.
¿Por que crees que el marido de Mónica Oltra no ha entrado en la cárcel?

No tiene nada de próstata, pero esperan que Viruel0 apruebe el traslado de los bebés de las presas para que sean cuidados por los pederastas.

Es una exigencia de los independentistas, los terroristas y los golpistas, los socios del bobierno.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 9:15 PM)

estroboscopico dijo:


> En las nuevas generaciones del PP, ya le están imprimiendo el carnet...



y pensar que este quizá haya sido el menos psicópata y maligno de todos los presis que hemos tenido... excluyo a suarez porque no se si lo hizo bien o mal


----------



## Nakatone (Miércoles a la(s) 9:18 PM)

No me gustaría estar en el pellejo del preñador, ni en el del chaval.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (Miércoles a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Khazario dijo:


> Fue el espíritu santo, el bebé o la bebé será el nuevo mesías



¿Se equivocó la paloma, se equivocaba?…


----------



## javso (Miércoles a la(s) 9:21 PM)

La Maje esta tiene un morbo brutal. Sabes que acercarte a ella es como jugar al fútbol con una bomba nuclear, pero es imposible que no te lo despierte todo la muy zorra... mujer fatal.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Miércoles a la(s) 9:22 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> david, un asesino.
> 
> lo pone la noticia




Buen pedigri va a tener, seleccion mejorada


----------



## Busher (Miércoles a la(s) 9:24 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Eso quería ella: pillar a un rico que le solucionará la vida. Porque matar, lo hizo por dinero, aunque ella no se manchó las manos. Su obsesión era la pasta para vivir la vida.
> ¿Como ha acabado? En la cárcel y quedándose preñada de un asesino.
> 
> No se si esto se comentó, pero una de las cosas que ella tenía muy claras era que no quería tener hijos, no quería ser madre. Ahora por un polvo mal echado en una trena, preñada y de un asesino. Conociendo el historial de esta puta, me parece que quedarse embarazada es algo que ha sido para ella más un putada que algo deseado y buscado.
> ...



Si creyese en dios tras leer eso pensaria que ese dios seria un autentico hijo de mil putas, porque siendo presuntamente omnipotente, el usar a una criatura inocente para castigar los pecados de un adulto seria de una catadura moral nula.

Pero no creo... asi es que ha sido un polvo mal pegado y punto y la criatura seguramente va a tener una vida de mierda por el.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 9:25 PM)

Nakatone dijo:


> No me gustaría estar en el pellejo del preñador, ni en el del chaval.



el preñador debe estar cumpliendo condena por asesinato y lo mismo nuestra maje recibe karma si se le pone tonta


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 PM)

javso dijo:


> La Maje esta tiene un morbo brutal. Sabes que acercarte a ella es como jugar al fútbol con una bomba nuclear, pero es imposible que no te lo despierte todo la muy zorra... mujer fatal.



luego nos extrañamos de que haya tantas viogenes, si no hacéis más que pensar con el rabo ignorando red flags


----------



## remerus (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 PM)

No me extrañaria que la hubiera preñado el director de la prision.


----------



## malibux (Miércoles a la(s) 9:31 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tú ponte en el lugar del chiquillo en el cole, "mi madre está en el trullo por inducir a matar a su marido, yo nací en la cárcel y mi padre también es un asesino."
> 
> Muy bien Damien, aprobado.



Jojo, brutal.


----------



## Falcatón (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Algún funcionario de prisiones ha disfrutado de carne premium aunque de moral estiércol.


----------



## Nakatone (Miércoles a la(s) 9:47 PM)

MetaleroAvispao dijo:


> el preñador debe estar cumpliendo condena por asesinato y lo mismo nuestra maje recibe karma si se le pone tonta




La viuda negra sabe más que las ratas de agua, algún motivo tendrá para preñarse.


----------



## Busher (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Falcatón dijo:


> Algún funcionario de prisiones ha disfrutado de carne premium aunque de moral estiércol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324798



¿Premium?

Carne y ya.


----------



## Pleonasmo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Supongo que el niño saldrá una bellísima persona que va de misiones a ayudar a enfermos pobres, ya sabemos cómo son los críos que por llevar la contraria los padres hacen lo que sea.



Lo normal es que salga un bala perdida pero conozco dos casos concretos de padres ex convictos y madres bastante deficientes y chonis en los que los chavales han salido lo opuesto a esto. Supongo que las han pasado tan putas y han odiado tanto a estas personas que su mision es basicamente alejarse de esa vida de mierda. Han tenido buenos "profesores" de vida de lo que no hay que hacer.

Repito, lo normal es que pocos escapen a eso y acaben en la voragine de mierda.


----------



## dac1 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Ese engrendo hay que abortarlo debe tener genes de asesinos violadores y demas morralla
Por cierto su novio asesino de marido no se ha suicidado aun?


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Nakatone dijo:


> La viuda negra sabe más que las ratas de agua, algún motivo tendrá para preñarse.



Sabe manipular a idiotas y como mucho aprovecharse de leyes blandas, no sabe más.


----------



## Terminus (Miércoles a la(s) 10:02 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Representa a la perfección lo que es cualquier mujer.



Busca el máximo beneficio en cualquier situación, pisando o matando a quien haga falta.


----------



## Nakatone (Miércoles a la(s) 10:03 PM)

MetaleroAvispao dijo:


> Sabe manipular a idiotas, no sabe más.



Hoy en día con eso basta, si no fíjate en Sanchiflas y su corte de psicópatas. El CI medio de la población estándar tiene que andar por el 30 o 32.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 10:04 PM)

Nakatone dijo:


> Hoy en día con eso basta, si no fíjate en Sanchiflas y su corte de psicópatas. El CI medio de la población estándar tiene que andar por el 30 o 32.



eso es verdad, es mal país para ser honrado y darse cuenta de a quienes les va bien aquí.


----------



## Terminus (Miércoles a la(s) 10:04 PM)

Falcatón dijo:


> Algún funcionario de prisiones ha disfrutado de carne premium aunque de moral estiércol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324798



Pobre hombre, cada vez que lo veo...


----------



## jesus88 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:05 PM)

a esta tia lo que mas le joderia seria que la dejasen sin sexo, prefiere estar en la carcel follando que en libertad sin rabo.

es la puta elevado a la maxima expresion.


----------



## Jotagb (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Está capacitada para criar a un hijo, hija o hije?


----------



## Trucha (Miércoles a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un preso folla más que un remero de menos de 1,80 y sueldo modal



Yo mido justo 1,80 y he tenido un sueldo muy por encima de la media durante muchos años y tampoco te creas que he follado gran cosa.


----------



## Jose (Miércoles a la(s) 10:13 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> joder, lo de esta tia es la ostia, menudo puton



Da para peli. 
Dos asesinos deciden tener un crio.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Miércoles a la(s) 10:14 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un preso folla más que un remero de menos de 1,80 y sueldo modal



La cárcel es el futuro chavales

Tv de pago, prensa, DVD, plan de estudios y sexo gratis.

Cuando me echen del curro yo lo tengo muy claro


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 10:17 PM)

jesus88 dijo:


> a esta tia lo que mas le joderia seria que la dejasen sin sexo, prefiere estar en la carcel follando que en libertad sin rabo.
> 
> es la puta elevado a la maxima expresion.



Mejor una ablación o algo que conlleve no poder volver a disfrutar del sexo nunca más. A alguien así lo destruyes con eso.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Miércoles a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Me encanta este video, todos con mascarilla seguro que alguno descojonándose, uno con toga dándole al whatssapp, y la cara del imbécil de Salva que se adivina tras el bozal, encogiéndose sobre sí mismo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Miércoles a la(s) 10:21 PM)

Nuestra Maje es mucha Maje.

Serpiente del Edén como diría el bueno de Tino Casal.

Es la killer barbie definitiva.

Yo me la follaba bien duro aún a riesgo de que al quedarme dormido me cosiese a puñaladas o me cortase la polla Elena Bobbit style


----------



## sanmanelo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Por lo visto lleva 3 (serán muchos más y estos son los que han transcendido ) 
Esta follando a tope en prisión, no me explico como puede tener una vida sexual tan activa en una cárcel ha visto más pollas que un catedrático de urología en prisión. 



El ambiente carcelario no ha mermado ni un ápice el interés que siempre ha despertado el sexo opuesto en *Maje*. “Desde hace meses tiene un nuevo novio que es un preso, mayor que ella, que trabaja en la cocina”, tal y como confirman a EL ESPAÑOL varios funcionarios del Centro Penitenciario de *Picassent*. Ella sigue manteniendo una activa vida sentimental en el Edificio de Preventivos donde está ubicada su celda a pesar de que dentro de esa misma cárcel valenciana, en el Edificio de Cumplimiento, se encuentra interno *Salva*: el hombre que fue su amante y que supuestamente asesinó por amor a su marido Antonio. “Desde que ella llegó a prisión pasó de Salvador: es un pobrecito”. Maje ha mantenido romances con *tres reclusos* mientras que Salva no ha tenido ninguna relación.

Los roles que ambos han mostrado desde su ingreso en el Centro Penitenciario de Picassent han sido similares a los que dibujó el Grupo de Homicidios durante la investigación del asesinato del esposo de Maje a manos presuntamente de Salva. La Policía Nacional definió a la joven enfermera del Hospital Casa de Salud de Valencia como una mujer dominante, “acostumbrada a mentir con suma facilidad y a manipular a los demás”, mientras que a su amante -auxiliar de enfermería en el mismo centro- lo pintaban como un *pagafantas* que le hacía todo tipo de recados: “Él tiene en todo momento una actitud sumisa y dócil”. Nada de eso cambió en el penal valenciano en el que ingresaron el 12 de enero de 2018 por planificar supuestamente la muerte de *Antonio Navarro*, ingeniero, de 36 años









La vida de la popular y explosiva Maje en la cárcel y los tres romances que allí tuvo antes del juicio


“María Jesús no sufrió el rechazo de ninguna presa: es famosa”, comenta personal de la cárcel de Picassent. “Desde que entró en la cárcel pasó de Salvador: él es un pobrecito”.




www.google.es


----------



## Ratona001 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 PM)

@pizpi y gostosa 
@pizpi y gostоsa


----------



## Ratona001 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Seren dijo:


> Los dos primeros años el bebe sí podrá estar con ella en un centro penitenciario especial, luego no
> Pero esperate que ya se sacará otra movida de la manga



Pobre bebé tú. Saber quién es la madre y no conocer al padre.

Puta vida 



Seren dijo:


> Hijo que ambos padres son asesinos, bien



Siempre podrá juntarse con los hijos del de la Katana y tantos que hay del mismo palo


----------



## Azote87 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Cara de pan , físicamente me quedo con la guardia urbana asesina de Barcelona .


----------



## ddeltonin (Miércoles a la(s) 10:33 PM)

dac1 dijo:


> Ese engrendo hay que abortarlo debe tener genes de asesinos violadores y demas morralla
> Por cierto su novio asesino de marido no se ha suicidado aun?



Lo que salga de ahí acabará de presidente del Gobierno de España.


----------



## ciberobrero (Miércoles a la(s) 10:34 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Alguien que está dispuesto a matar *a* sus hijos.
> 
> Un buen padre.




Y así?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (Miércoles a la(s) 10:35 PM)

A este perfil de psicópatas no reinsertables habría que cortarles o ligarles los cablecitos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Miércoles a la(s) 10:39 PM)

La Maje le haría la púa al mismísimo Charles Manson.

Esta hideputa es la reencarnación de Lilith(la primera mujer de Adán no la Vestrinja, se entiende).


----------



## Inyusto (Miércoles a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> Hay unas clases de Jordan Peterson que explica que las fantasías eróticas literarias de las mujeres se basan en seducir al monstruo, que (según ingenieros de Google) adopta cinco tipologías básicas: vampiro, hombre-lobo, millonario, pirata o cirujano. Acaba llevando el tema a que el mito heroico femenino se basa en seducir a la bestia, a lo indomable. A la mujer no le atrae alguien domesticado sino que encuentra apetecible domesticarlo ella. El ser peligroso atrae a la mujer para ser ella quien lo domestique.
> 
> De forma parecida, esto ya es idea propia, que el riesgo y el peligro atraen a los hombres para poner orden y justicia y defender a su familia, tribu o nación (por eso el mito heroico masculino es el del cazador del monstruo)



En la mayoría de películas de cine de terror clásicas de principio del siglo XX el monstruo se busca la ruina por culpa de una mujer: El jorobado de Notre Damme, La momia, La criatura de la laguna negra, King Kong, Freaks la parada de los monstruos, Garras humanas, La novia de Frankenstein...

De hecho, Drácula de Francis Ford Coppola es un batiburrillo entre el propio Drácula y La momia de Boris Karloff. No recuerdo si he visto la de Bela Lugosi, pero lo que es en la novela no hay nada de romance.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 PM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pobre bebé tú. Saber quién es la madre y no conocer al padre.
> 
> Puta vida
> 
> ...



En estos casos si los padres tuviesen un mínimo de empatia darían al crío en adopción y borrarian todo rastro de su pasado.

Pero entonces no serían asesinos, claro.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Miércoles a la(s) 10:55 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Te puedes imaginar al Urdanga en la trena femenina.

Ha debido dejar al padre de todos(Julito Iglesias) a la altura del betún


----------



## Otrasvidas (Miércoles a la(s) 11:00 PM)

Lo bueno de estar en la cárcel es que ya pierde efecto el efecto disuasorio de la VIOGEN


----------



## Cimbrel (Miércoles a la(s) 11:01 PM)




----------



## GarciaBarbon (Miércoles a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



pero no es una carcel , o módulo, ¿solo para mujeres?

se cartea con otro preso, y piden un vis a vis?


----------



## Abrojo (Miércoles a la(s) 11:04 PM)

Azote87 dijo:


> Cara de pan , físicamente me quedo con la guardia urbana asesina de Barcelona .



esa era la que se follaba a uno contra los espejos de unos lavabos no?


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 PM)

MetaleroAvispao dijo:


> el preñador debe estar cumpliendo condena por asesinato y lo mismo nuestra maje recibe karma si se le pone tonta




He pensado que eso es lo que precisamente, lo que le va a suceder a esa puta. 
Y le estaría muy bien empleado.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:14 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> esa era la que se follaba a uno contra los espejos de unos lavabos no?




No, esa fue Maje. Se folló a uno en una discoteca llevando unas tres semanas viuda. La anécdota del espejo la sacaron porque se lo contó a la amiga y como la policía le tenía el móvil pinchado, descubrieron como se divertía la elementa después de haber matado al marido. 
Los nacionales que la estaba investigando flipaban con las cosas que iban sabiendo de esta inmunda puta. 

La urbana de Barcelona había sido un guarra de discoteca que había hecho strip tease o algo por el estilo, sacada del mundo de la noche y acabada en el cuerpo de la urbana. 
Bastaba con mirarla para saber que tenía cara de tener "recorrido". 

Un par de golfas que dieron con tontos. Porque solo un tonto acaba con guarras de ese estilo.


----------



## Archibald (Miércoles a la(s) 11:15 PM)

Esta puta llegará muy lejos en la PSOE.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:16 PM)

Falcatón dijo:


> Algún funcionario de prisiones ha disfrutado de carne premium aunque de moral estiércol.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324798




Si esa protogorda con cara de pan de hogaza y pintas de cateta es carne premium...

Estáis fatal.


----------



## Archibald (Miércoles a la(s) 11:17 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vaya vida miserable por el puto dinero.
> Mata a su marido.
> Engaña al amante y arruina su vida y la de su familia.
> Se folla a varios fuera y dentro de la cárcel la preña un asesino no va poder ver a su bebé.
> ...



Al ese "bebé" lo mejor que se le puede hacer es atarlo a una piedra y tirarlo al río.


----------



## brickworld (Miércoles a la(s) 11:17 PM)

Vaya mierda de vida debe pensar el pobre Salva por un carapan  

Necesito entrevistar a ese derroyed man joder necesito saber que coño pasaba por su cabeza para encoñarse de este súcubo carapan… aunque para muchas femilocas del foro debe ser un ejemplo de mujer liberada y empoderada liberada del patriarcado 

VAMOS UNA PUTA CON TODAS LAS DE LA LEY


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Si creyese en dios tras leer eso pensaria que ese dios seria un autentico hijo de mil putas, porque siendo presuntamente omnipotente, el usar a una criatura inocente para castigar los pecados de un adulto seria de una catadura moral nula.
> 
> Pero no creo... asi es que ha sido un polvo mal pegado y punto y la criatura seguramente va a tener una vida de mierda por el.




El niño llevará genes curiositos. Igual en un futuro, es ella la que es pasada a cuchillo, o por el padre de la criatura o por el mismo hijo. 

O el niño sale bien y en un futuro, después de saber la realidad se sus padres, acaba alejándose de semejante escoria sin querer saber nada de ellos, que es lo peor que le puede pasar a unos padres: que sus hijos no quieran saber nada de ellos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:20 PM)

brickworld dijo:


> Vaya mierda de vida debe pensar el pobre Salva por un carapan
> 
> Necesito entrevistar a ese derroyed man joder necesito saber que coño pasaba por su cabeza para encoñarse de este súcubo carapan… aunque para muchas femilocas del foro debe ser un ejemplo de mujer liberada y empoderada liberada del patriarcado
> 
> VAMOS UNA PUTA CON TODAS LAS DE LA LEY





Pues que era un planchabragas que porque se la chuparon un par de veces, se dejó convencer para matar a un tío inocente. 

Es el pringado premium por antonomasia. 

Si es que tiene toda la cara de pringado jajajaja


----------



## brickworld (Miércoles a la(s) 11:20 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Si esa protogorda con cara de pan de hogaza y pintas de cateta es carne premium...
> 
> Estáis fatal.



No sabes lo que es la inflación del papo verdad? Ahora esa carapan es carne premium sin duda y lo triste es que se les ha dado la libertad a esas furcias de utilizarlo vía tinders y Putigrams de los cojones 

Valor y precio… y ahora el precio de papo está tan inflado como los tulipanes lo estaban en Amsterdam


----------



## Austerlitz (Miércoles a la(s) 11:20 PM)

Esa puta va a acabar como la descuartizada de la playa de Marbella o peor.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:21 PM)

MetaleroAvispao dijo:


> Sabe manipular a idiotas y como mucho aprovecharse de leyes blandas, no sabe más.




Me despollo cuando la pintan de tía así como muy muy lista. A ver, que acabó en la cárcel por matar a su marido y encima se queda preñada de un asesino. 

Pues si eso es ser lista jajaja.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:22 PM)

brickworld dijo:


> No sabes lo que es la inflación del papo verdad? Ahora esa carapan es carne premium sin duda y lo triste es que se les ha dado la libertad a esas furcias de utilizarlo vía tinders y Putigrams de los cojones
> 
> Valor y precio… y ahora el precio de papo está tan inflado como los tulipanes lo estaban en Amsterdam




El papo está inflado porque siempre hay calzonazos y planchabragas. Los que les bailan el agua a putas como esa, son casi que culpables de que muchas estén endiosadas. 

Para que haya una guarra de semejante magnitud, debe haber un calzonazos que la ha puesto en un pedestal.

Este foro con respecto a esta guarra es un claro ejemplo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:23 PM)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Esa puta va a acabar como la descuartizada de la playa de Marbella o peor.




Deseo levantarme un día y leer una noticia así. Que acabe de esa forma sería de justicia divina y poética.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Miércoles a la(s) 11:27 PM)

Eso de embarazarse en la cárcel no es un poco wtf? Vale que hay bis a bis y demás... me imagino que con la cosa se quitará unos años de condena si no la cumple en su casa....


----------



## JJDunbar (Miércoles a la(s) 11:38 PM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Eso de embarazarse en la cárcel no es un poco wtf? Vale que hay bis a bis y demás... me imagino que con la cosa se quitará unos años de condena si no la cumple en su casa....



Si no estoy equivocado hasta los 3 años puede tener al niño dentro del centro penitenciario.


----------



## RC1492 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:39 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Por supuesto, muchos internos quedan para los VIS a VIS, también muchos contratan prostitutas.

En el talego se vive de puta madre, puedes sacarte una carrera por la cara, mazarte con un gimnasio profesional, aprender una profesión, cobrar un sueldo, comer a mesa puesta productos de primera calidad y así una infinidad de beneficios.

Todo esto en unas instalaciones cojonudas, con piscina, pistas de futbol y de basquet.

Una vez más se confirma la atracción sexual que padecen las mujeres por los hombres violentos, cuanto mas psicópata y asesino, más les chorrea el coño, lo llevan en el puto ADN, ya sabéis foreros.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Miércoles a la(s) 11:45 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Si esa protogorda con cara de pan de hogaza y pintas de cateta es carne premium...
> 
> Estáis fatal.



En hezpaña esa tía los babosos la consideran una diosa..en Europa del este no miran ni pa ella.


----------



## Azote87 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:48 PM)

Abrojo dijo:


> esa era la que se follaba a uno contra los espejos de unos lavabos no?



No se ese detalle pero por lo visto era casi ninfomana


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (Ayer a la(s) 12:12 AM)

Ejemplos en donde el aborto puede ser considerado ético....


----------



## CommiePig (Ayer a la(s) 12:20 AM)

a esta gentuza, hay que esterilizarla


----------



## sasuke (Ayer a la(s) 12:22 AM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



hay modulos mixtos, en estremera mismamente en el polivalente 1


----------



## sasuke (Ayer a la(s) 12:23 AM)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Al estar preñada va a una carcel especial mucho más cómoda. Esta zorra no da puntada sin hilo.



la mandaran a aranjuez al modulo de madres


----------



## sasuke (Ayer a la(s) 12:24 AM)

Seren dijo:


> Los dos primeros años el bebe sí podrá estar con ella en un centro penitenciario especial, luego no
> Pero esperate que ya se sacará otra movida de la manga



son los 3 primeros años y, son modulos especiales y no talegos especiales, seguramente vaya a la unidad de madres de aranjuez


----------



## sasuke (Ayer a la(s) 12:27 AM)

Avioncito dijo:


> Como se habrà dado la cosa???.
> 
> En la hora del patio, le habrá dicho..."ven ven...ponte contra la pared y afloja las braguitas, que viene el bocadillo!!!"?



no se juntan en el patio cada modulo tiene su propio patio, como mucho se habran cruzado en los viales


----------



## cohiba (Ayer a la(s) 12:34 AM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿acaso



Yo tampoco lo entiendo...
Las cárceles no están separadas por sexos?
Seguro que + adelante en este hilo alguien lo aclara pero no deja de ser surrealista que la mantis psicópata se calce a otro preso...
A veces uno ya no sabe si vive dentro de una serie.


----------



## ashe (Ayer a la(s) 12:55 AM)

Si en vez de una tia fuese un tio que sedujo a una mujer para matar a su esposa y luego dejando embarazada a una reclusa sería digno de ver a los medios de manipulación..


----------



## Lux Mundi (Ayer a la(s) 12:57 AM)

Jojojo este es el que le ha soltado el grumazo a la Maje, asesino de este caso de Sueca.


"Han venido ya a por ti"










Un joven de Sueca aparece muerto y encadenado a una bombona de butano en el río Júcar


El fallecido desapareció tras visitar la casa de un amigo que ya ha sido interrogado por la Guardia Civil




www.lasprovincias.es






Menuda joya, mató a un amigo y le ató a una bombona de butano, la siguiente en aparecer flotando en un río va a ser ella.


----------



## spica (Ayer a la(s) 1:00 AM)

¿Es que nadie se va a acordar de Salva?

Pobre, le pondran 2 o 3 presos de confianza para que no se cuelgue de los barrotes.


----------



## ironpipo (Ayer a la(s) 2:20 AM)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> No tengáis ninguna duda de que más pronto que tarde se rodará, miniserie Netflix o por el estilo..



En la primera temporada venderán la imagen de que ha sufrido maltrato masculino, de que sido una víctima del patriarcado y que a actuado así por que no tenía más opciones. En la segunda temporada vendrá su resurgimiento después de pagar la penitencia y al final acaba encontrando el amor en un criminal malo malisimo pero de buen corazón.
Futura icono feminista.

Y la hija de puta se forrará vendiendo los derechos de su asquerosa vida.
Brootal amigos.


----------



## midelburgo (Ayer a la(s) 2:24 AM)

Pues este es el primero. Aún puede tener otros 5 y no trabaja en du vida.


----------



## elpaguitas (Ayer a la(s) 3:03 AM)

esperaba que fuera por una mujer no binarie del mismo modulo


----------



## Ratona001 (Ayer a la(s) 4:16 AM)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> pero no es una carcel , o módulo, ¿solo para mujeres?
> 
> se cartea con otro preso, y piden un vis a vis?



Es una cárcel mixta. Parece ser que las hay. Donde presos y presas están juntos.


----------



## AssGaper (Ayer a la(s) 4:52 AM)

PutakA. Migatte limit breaKer no gokui
Preñada maxima a full spread anal to vagina cumshot


----------



## Soundblaster (Ayer a la(s) 4:56 AM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Alguien que está dispuesto a matar por sus hijos.
> 
> Un buen padre.



discrepo duramente, un embrión con carga genetica de madre y padre asesinos.

higiniese el pool genetico.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Ayer a la(s) 5:08 AM)

RC1492 dijo:


> Por supuesto, muchos internos quedan para los VIS a VIS, también muchos contratan prostitutas.
> 
> En el talego se vive de puta madre, puedes sacarte una carrera por la cara, mazarte con un gimnasio profesional, aprender una profesión, cobrar un sueldo, comer a mesa puesta productos de primera calidad y así una infinidad de beneficios.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón en lo del talego y lo de los malotes.

Debe de ser algo atavico en el cerebro femenino. Alguna reminiscencia de nuestro pasado no tan lejano en el que quién tenía el garrote más gordo follaba primero.Garrote en el sentido literal y, bueno, ¡Qué coño! en el figurado también .


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Ayer a la(s) 5:10 AM)

La manipulación femenina no tiene límites y si enfrente hay el más mínimo indicio de poder ejercerla ...está surte o surge efecto .


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (Ayer a la(s) 6:16 AM)

Tanto se folla en la cárcel?


----------



## Lain Coubert (Ayer a la(s) 6:23 AM)

La bida se habre caminoc.


----------



## Euler (Ayer a la(s) 6:24 AM)

Nunca he entendido lo de esa tía. Fea y mala. 
Tiene buen cuerpo, sí, pero la cara es para tapársela.


----------



## opilano (Ayer a la(s) 7:31 AM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Sin problema. Vis a Vis se llama.


----------



## Tanchus (Ayer a la(s) 7:34 AM)

Menuda carga genética repleta de genes de hijos de puta. Espero que un atropello, un cáncer o cualquier otro suceso con resultado de muerte haga lo que debería haber hecho la justicia: evitar que esa simiente enferma se reproduzca.


----------



## opilano (Ayer a la(s) 7:42 AM)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Cómo va exactamente lo de vuestro enanismo mental aquí? ¿Esa obsesión malsana que tenéis por las zorras más asquerosas del planeta es para justificar vuestro odio a las mujeres? ¿O es que sólo ponéis los ojos sobre los putones más desalmados de la especie y de ahí que os vaya de puta pena con todas?
> 
> ¿El huevo o la gallina, burbujos? ...porque ya me diréis de dónde sale y adónde va tamaña obsesión por la basura humana como esa, a la que ya habéis dedicado como docena y media de hilos. La tía es un dechado de virtudes antológico, un elemento ejemplar donde los haya. Pero no conseguís sacárosla de la cabeza. Me da que será porque os recuerda a vuestra ex, o a vuestra madre, yo qué sé. Que alguien lo explicotee, que me puede la curiosidad científica.



Síndrome del Manguina Pajillero Muertodehambre, muy extendido.


----------



## Mazaldeck (Ayer a la(s) 8:10 AM)

Burundangoso dijo:


> Pues no es mala idea realizar una selección de estos sujetos y mandarlos como armas biológicas a países que nos toquen los ...



¿cómo hace Marruecos con nosotros te refieres?


----------



## rascachapas (Ayer a la(s) 8:13 AM)

brickworld dijo:


> Desde que el BUENISMO y el progresismo han permitido que las cárceles sean hoteles
> 
> De todas formas a la maje ya la pillaron con unos cuantos antes incluso en una puta piscina
> 
> ...



Acabo de enterarme que existen cárceles mixtas, debe haber cola para ingresar en ellas y más si las llenan de ninfomanas.


----------



## rascachapas (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 AM)

Euler dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de esa tía. Fea y mala.
> Tiene buen cuerpo, sí, pero la cara es para tapársela.



A Salva se la chupó una vez y desde entonces se creía Aquiles.


----------



## Perrosachez (Ayer a la(s) 8:23 AM)

Quién es esta tía?


----------



## Autómata (Ayer a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Puede ser una de las señales del apocalipsis.


----------



## César Borgia (Ayer a la(s) 9:05 AM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Jojojo este es el que le ha soltado el grumazo a la Maje, asesino de este caso de Sueca.
> 
> 
> "Han venido ya a por ti"
> ...



El nuevo más mejor amigo de Maje está en la cárcel por un ajuste de cuentas por dronjas , lo cose a puñaladas , 44 le metió a la víctima, y luego lo tira al río atado a una bombona de butano.









Piden 15 años de cárcel por el crimen del joven hallado en el Júcar


El fiscal acusa de homicidio a dos chicos, a los que la víctima vendía drogas



www.abc.es





Por fin ha encontrado a su media naranja, porque los otros dos (el marido y el tal Salva) tenían pinta de panolis.....


----------



## furia porcina (Ayer a la(s) 9:10 AM)

Seren dijo:


> Los dos primeros años el bebe sí podrá estar con ella en un centro penitenciario especial, luego no
> Pero esperate que ya se sacará otra movida de la manga



Pues otra larva. Puede ir encadenando una con otra hasta que se le seque la fábrica.

Total, al estar presa supongo que esas larvas estarán a cargo de nuestro bolsillo.


----------



## keler (Ayer a la(s) 9:25 AM)

Un día normal en la cárcel es irse a hacer unos largos a la piscina, una buena comida, a la tarde al gym mientras hablas con los colegas, y de postre follarse a pelito a alguna reclusa golosona.

Mientras en el exterior el remero es preñado por su jefe, come a toda prisa, llega a casa donde le espera su bigotuda con el ceño fruncido y a la cama. Elijan que vida quieren llevar.


----------



## Paisdemierda (Ayer a la(s) 9:27 AM)

La reencarnación de PAZUZU!!!!!


----------



## Kabraloka (Ayer a la(s) 9:30 AM)

ahora la sacarán de prisión. Ireno tendrá que hacer algo.


----------



## El Anarquista (Ayer a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Pero en la cárcel deberia privársele de follar para que recapacitase y tuviese siempre en su mente al asesinado :-D… en vez de eso la meten en la cárcel y se queda preñada de un mal nacido … No ha aprendido nada… :-D


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (Ayer a la(s) 9:36 AM)

Se ha tenido que quedar bien a gusto el afortunado tras correrse a pelito en ese gostoso chocho. Así están las cosas, minolles de remeros dejándose la saluc en curros de mierda, pagando impuestos, llegando a penas a fin de mes para cubrir sus gastos esenciales y follando entre poco y nada...mientras que un asesino convicto tiene alojamiento y comida gratis, gimnasio con piscina, talleres, posibilidad de estudiar...y de follar a pelito. Cosas de una sociedad "democrática y avanzada".

Este somos nosotros. El que se folló a Maje es Homer Simpson. 











Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Atención virgendoritos del Mundo!!
> 
> En la cárcel se folla!!
> 
> No se a que estamos esperando




Tened siempre en cuneta que los criminales famosos como Miguel Carcaño, Charles Manson o cualquier niñato que se lió a tiros en su instituto, reciben decenas de cartas de admiradoras. No puedo decir más sin cometer un delito, deducid el resto


----------



## FrayCuervo (Ayer a la(s) 9:40 AM)

Me da a mí que el preñador no estará muy contento.

La condena que le acaba de caer es peor que la de cárcel.


----------



## Lain Coubert (Ayer a la(s) 10:17 AM)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir. Da gusto agarrarse al remo a las 6:30 de la mañana para encontrarse después con noticias así.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Ayer a la(s) 10:31 AM)

César Borgia dijo:


> El nuevo más mejor amigo de Maje está en la cárcel por un ajuste de cuentas por dronjas , lo cose a puñaladas , 44 le metió a la víctima, y luego lo tira al río atado a una bombona de butano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues la próxima es acabar así puede ser ella. 

No, si al final puede recibir karma del bueno. 

Esta gilipollas estaba habituada a mangonear a huelebragas tontos, ahora ha dado con un malote. Verás como vaya de emponderadísima con este jajajaja

La mejor justicia para esta historia es que esta puta fea con ganas acabe a cuchilladas por el preñador.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Ayer a la(s) 10:48 AM)

Es acojonante como un orco como este puede provocar a hacerse pajas ni mucho menos cargarse a una persona. 


¿Está protogorda os la pone gorda?. No me extraña el nivel de Burbuja. 





















¿Quién es tan sumamente gilipollas de cometer una locura por una zorra con cara de paleta que encima es una puta?. 

Tontos así, con pintas de FORERO. Encima no se la folló. 









Porque hay un muerto, pero este caso es de lo más chanante.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (Ayer a la(s) 10:59 AM)

Ha triunfado. Como en un cacheo le huela la nuca a tabaco, acaba con el cogote rajado.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (Ayer a la(s) 11:01 AM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Es acojonante como un orco como este puede provocar a hacerse pajas ni mucho menos cargarse a una persona.
> 
> 
> ¿Está protogorda os la pone gorda?. No me extraña el nivel de Burbuja.
> ...



Hay un muerto muerto y hay varios muertos en vida. Derroidos mentales.


----------



## Saco de papas (Ayer a la(s) 11:04 AM)

Aquí se le oye :



No le escuchéis demasiado tiempo u os convertiréis en piedra, y luego en sal.


----------



## El Tirador (Ayer a la(s) 11:33 AM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido... esto.. espera.. ostia..
> 
> .. una presa puede follar con otro preso en la cárcel?¿



Joer pareces nuevo.Pueden follar con quien quieran no has oído hablar del bis a bis ? Lo solicitan y ya.


----------



## elKaiser (Ayer a la(s) 11:34 AM)

Esta situación con la ley que prepara Irene Montero, no hubiera ducedido, ya que Maje podría haber accedido a los antecedentes penales del recluso.


----------



## El Tirador (Ayer a la(s) 11:35 AM)

César Borgia dijo:


> El nuevo más mejor amigo de Maje está en la cárcel por un ajuste de cuentas por dronjas , lo cose a puñaladas , 44 le metió a la víctima, y luego lo tira al río atado a una bombona de butano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del Salva es lo peor el nuncafollismo está produciendo monstruos.


----------



## El Tirador (Ayer a la(s) 11:36 AM)

Teniendo en cuenta que hay bases neurobiologicas de la conducta que son heredables os dais cuenta del monstruito que puede parir esta? Aparte del medio tus dos padres en el talego por asesinato e inducción al asesinato ..La hostia


----------



## El Tirador (Ayer a la(s) 11:44 AM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Es acojonante como un orco como este puede provocar a hacerse pajas ni mucho menos cargarse a una persona.
> 
> 
> ¿Está protogorda os la pone gorda?. No me extraña el nivel de Burbuja.
> ...



Me parece que le hizo una felacion.Me has hecho reír cabron! (Pinta de forero) no me siento bien riéndome que hay un muerto joer!!!


----------



## mike17 (Ayer a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Igor el Ruso y 'sus amores' en las cárceles de Galicia. A este trozo de mierda también le escribe alguna tía.


----------



## brickworld (Ayer a la(s) 12:20 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Aquí se le oye :
> 
> 
> 
> No le escuchéis demasiado tiempo u os convertiréis en piedra, y luego en sal.



JAJAJJAJAJAJA vaya puta trapacera


----------



## Pazuzu te preñe (Ayer a la(s) 12:23 PM)

PREÑAR A LA PVTA Y METERLE EL DEMONIO DENTRO


Y QUE EN 9 MESES SALGA LA CREATURA CAGÁNDOSE EN SAN DIOS A TODO A PULMÓN PROFÁNESE EL NVCLEO DE LA PVTA SACRIFÍQUESE HÁGASE CÚMPLASE taluec




www.burbuja.info





taluec


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Ayer a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Ana Rosa, sobre los novios de la viuda negra de Patraix en la cárcel: "Tan católica, tan activa sexualmente..."


La muerte de Antonio tiene muchas preguntas que resolver. Su mujer, Maje, habría convencido a uno de sus amantes para que lo asesinara dándole hasta




www.telecinco.es







*La sospechosa del crimen: "Ha tenido tres parejas en prisión y pillada manteniendo relaciones sexuales con varios"*


*De los novios: "Uno de ellos cumple condena por homicidio, otro por abusar sexualmente de una niña de 13 años y el actual es por una causa de robo"*


*El día que su amante mató a su pareja ella estaba durmiendo con otro hombre*

"En la cárcel, Maje aprovecha los actos culturales, durante las misas, para intercambiar cartitas con los presos y ya* ha sido pillada por los agentes manteniendo relaciones sexuales con varios*", dice nuestro compañero Luque. Luego, Ana Rosa no ha dado crédito y ha dicho: *"¿Novio en prisión?"*.
Tras las palabras de la presentadora, Patricia Pardo le ha contestado y dado más datos: *"Ha tenido tres parejas en prisión,* los sancionaron porque mantuvieron relaciones en un lugares prohibidos en la cárcel". Además, ha hecho un perfil de las parejas de Maje en la cárcel: "*Uno de ellos cumple condena por homicidio, otro por abusar sexualmente de una niña de 13 años y el actual es por una causa de robo"*.
Por último, Pardo ha explicado seriamente que a la viuda negra de Patroix "le va muy bien en prisión, *se ha hecho valer, es una figura de autoridad en la cárcel* porque es famosa y le da cierto estatus".


----------



## moritobelo (Ayer a la(s) 12:59 PM)

keler dijo:


> Un día normal en la cárcel es irse a hacer unos largos a la piscina, una buena comida, a la tarde al gym mientras hablas con los colegas, y de postre follarse a pelito a alguna reclusa golosona.
> 
> Mientras en el exterior el remero es preñado por su jefe, come a toda prisa, llega a casa donde le espera su bigotuda con el ceño fruncido y a la cama. Elijan que vida quieren llevar.



Sera en otra dimension paralela. No es un resort precisamente. Salvo que compares una carcel española con una prision de Honduras, obviamente hasta un pozo enmedio del bosque es mejor...


----------



## Demi Grante (Ayer a la(s) 1:12 PM)

¿A qué espera para pedir el indulto?


----------



## Pailarocas (Ayer a la(s) 1:13 PM)

Mierda! Que hago yo ahora de mi vida?


----------



## Floid (Ayer a la(s) 1:17 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> joder, lo de esta tia es la ostia, menudo puton



Cuidado, que te meten en la carcel


----------



## Nicors (Ayer a la(s) 1:28 PM)

keler dijo:


> Un día normal en la cárcel es irse a hacer unos largos a la piscina, una buena comida, a la tarde al gym mientras hablas con los colegas, y de postre follarse a pelito a alguna reclusa golosona.
> 
> Mientras en el exterior el remero es preñado por su jefe, come a toda prisa, llega a casa donde le espera su bigotuda con el ceño fruncido y a la cama. Elijan que vida quieren llevar.



El preso sale cotizado y derecho a paro.


----------



## rascachapas (Ayer a la(s) 1:39 PM)

César Borgia dijo:


> El nuevo más mejor amigo de Maje está en la cárcel por un ajuste de cuentas por dronjas , lo cose a puñaladas , 44 le metió a la víctima, y luego lo tira al río atado a una bombona de butano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego le pondrá los cuernos con otro y le hará lo mismo a ella.


----------



## aron01 (Ayer a la(s) 1:45 PM)

Con un poco de suerte, ya que dudo de la justicia, llegará a ver a su hijo para la uni.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Ayer a la(s) 1:57 PM)

El Tirador dijo:


> Me parece que le hizo una felacion.Me has hecho reír cabron! (Pinta de forero) no me siento bien riéndome que hay un muerto joer!!!




Si te paras a pensar, es un caso muy divertido, aunque vaya por delante que yo lo siento mucho por el difunto, dar con semejante golfa. 

Pero entre la putuca y el planchabragas, queda una historia super costumbrista de la España cateta. 

Una tía fea y muy guarra, obsesa del dinero, se la chupa a un monguer casado para que mate a su marido para que ella pueda seguir zorreando, y el tontolaba del mongolo, accede y mata por cuatro lametones mal dados en un pasillo de hospital. 

Esto es cutre de cojones.


----------



## Visilleras (Ayer a la(s) 2:00 PM)

19 páginas de hilo hablando de semejante elementa...


En fin...


----------



## Lux Mundi (Ayer a la(s) 2:06 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ana Rosa, sobre los novios de la viuda negra de Patraix en la cárcel: "Tan católica, tan activa sexualmente..."
> 
> 
> La muerte de Antonio tiene muchas preguntas que resolver. Su mujer, Maje, habría convencido a uno de sus amantes para que lo asesinara dándole hasta
> ...





Hay putas, y putas, y luego está Maje. Tremendísimo historial.


----------



## GatoAzul (Ayer a la(s) 2:10 PM)

El hijo de una incitadora al asesinato y un asesino... ¿nuevo ídolo para la propaganda de algún partido político?


----------



## derepen (Ayer a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tú ponte en el lugar del chiquillo en el cole, "mi madre está en el trullo por inducir a matar a su marido, yo nací en la cárcel y mi padre también es un asesino."
> 
> Muy bien Damien, aprobado.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Ayer a la(s) 2:38 PM)

Encima hay probabilidades muy altas de que el padre sea marrónido.....
P.d: Que cerda más repugnante.


----------



## Anim0rsa (Ayer a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Engrumada


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Ayer a la(s) 4:18 PM)

rascachapas dijo:


> Acabo de enterarme que existen cárceles mixtas, debe haber cola para ingresar en ellas y más si las llenan de ninfomanas.



¡Virgen Santa! Yo ya soy biego y me pilla a desmano pero la chavaleria nuncafollista no se qué coño hace en casa de sus padres.

¡TODOS A LAS CÁRCELES MIXTAS COÑO!!!

Allí os van a dejar los huevos secos y seguro que recuperais el optimismo. Joder.


----------



## Yomismita (Ayer a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Espero que desee con todas su fuerzas tener a ese crío, y dedicarse a ser madre.
> Y cuando lo tenga, que se lo quiten dándoselo a otra familia para que lo cuide bien.
> Igual que ella le arrebató un hijo a los padres del pobre Antonio.
> 
> ...



La primera frase no creo que se cumpla. Ha hecho cálculos y ha optado por preñarse para obtener ventajas.


----------



## Yomismita (Ayer a la(s) 5:30 PM)

MetaleroAvispao dijo:


> luego nos extrañamos de que haya tantas viogenes, si no hacéis más que pensar con el rabo ignorando red flags



Mensaje para enmarcar.

Foreros follamalotas. Vaya panda de hibristofilos tenemos por aquí.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Ayer a la(s) 5:30 PM)

A estas brujas antes se les purificaba con fuego purificador.

Nuestros antepasados no dejan de asombrarme con su gran sabiduría.


----------



## Yomismita (Ayer a la(s) 5:43 PM)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Toda la razón en lo del talego y lo de los malotes.
> 
> Debe de ser algo atavico en el cerebro femenino. Alguna reminiscencia de nuestro pasado no tan lejano en el que quién tenía el garrote más gordo follaba primero.Garrote en el sentido literal y, bueno, ¡Qué coño! en el figurado también .



Estos comentarios sobre las mujeres en un hilo de foreros babeantes por una puta psicópata.... no se yo ¿eh? No parece que los hombres sean muy distintos.


----------



## Yomismita (Ayer a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Archibald dijo:


> Al ese "bebé" lo mejor que se le puede hacer es atarlo a una piedra y tirarlo al río.



El crío puede salir psicópata... o no. Desde luego esa madre no es la mejor influencia.

Por cierto que la psicopatía es detectable por escaner cerebral.


----------



## Yomismita (Ayer a la(s) 5:51 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me despollo cuando la pintan de tía así como muy muy lista. A ver, que acabó en la cárcel por matar a su marido y encima se queda preñada de un asesino.
> 
> Pues si eso es ser lista jajaja.



Manipuladora y psicópata, sin empatía ni escrúpulos. Nada que ver con la inteligencia.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (Ayer a la(s) 6:46 PM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Es una cárcel mixta. Parece ser que las hay. Donde presos y presas están juntos.



este pais se va al carajo...

es que ya vale la pena ser delincuente.

Me refiero a robar dinero público, que no es de nadie.
Si no te pillan, bien, y si te pillan, el dinero no lo devuelves, (por el cambio ultimo de malversacion, se reducen las penas), y te vas a la carcel, que como es mixta, pues te lo tomas como "Campamento DEpredador" , con emociones fuertes por sortear locos, y te desfogas con las locas.


----------



## Ratona001 (Ayer a la(s) 6:55 PM)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> este pais se va al carajo...
> 
> es que ya vale la pena ser delincuente.
> 
> ...



A esta con lo putón que es. 
Es que parece que lo han hecho para reírse. Además una cárcel mixta + está Salva ahí metido (el que atontó para que apuñalase al ingeniero)


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Ayer a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Yomismita dijo:


> Mensaje para enmarcar.
> 
> Foreros follamalotas. Vaya panda de hibristofilos tenemos por aquí.



Totalmente, es que encima es una cara pan, no es ni guapa. Y ni aunque lo fuera. Luego dicen de las tías con los malotes y estos imbéciles igual. Luego claro, les ponen a una político psicópata que vaya de libegal y todos babeando hasta que se mea en su cara, como todos los políticos de este país.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Ayer a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> A esta con lo putón que es.
> Es que parece que lo han hecho para reírse. Además una cárcel mixta + está Salva ahí metido (el que atontó para que apuñalase al ingeniero)



No hacemos el escarnio suficiente de ese imbécil. Además al hacerlo daríamos la señal de alarma a los inútiles huelebragas de lo que pasa cuando te dejas engatusar por una lagarta.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Ayer a la(s) 9:07 PM)

Yomismita dijo:


> Estos comentarios sobre las mujeres en un hilo de foreros babeantes por una puta psicópata.... no se yo ¿eh? No parece que los hombres sean muy distintos.



Pertenecemos,( O perteneciamos, que ahora con el Ministerio de Doña Irene, no se sabe) a la misma especie.

Así que sí, no somos tan distintos. Concedido.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Ayer a la(s) 9:29 PM)

Yomismita dijo:


> Estos comentarios sobre las mujeres en un hilo de foreros babeantes por una puta psicópata.... no se yo ¿eh? No parece que los hombres sean muy distintos.



Yo pensaba que no pero viendo cómo por ejemplo he podido follarme a Majes (igual de malas e igual de tontas), se lo digo al novio que era amigo, y todavía la saca la cara a ella... (hombres de mierda, amigos de barro suelo decir).

O cómo te metes a un chat de música random en cualquier red social y todos babeando o haciendo de caballeros blancos para una subnormal que va de diva.

Pues sí. Al final de todo lo que pasa tenemos mucha culpa los hombres. Por babosos. Por huelebragas. Por no haber salido a la calle en 2004 cuando se aprobó la infame LIVG. Por no haber salido del país corriendo. Y sobre todo, por pensar que, aunque bien es cierto que muchos idiotas ignoran red flags, la culpa está en quien no sabe elegir y que a ellos no les va a pasar porque la suya es distinta.

País de mierda.

Y aclaro, los MGTOW me parecen tan imbéciles y sectarios o más que las feministas, al menos todos esos que criticas cualquier cosa de su filosofía de vida, o no estás 100% de acuerdo, y ya te llaman mangina como las feministas te llaman machista.

Las élites deben estar descojonándose.


----------



## MetaleroAvispao (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me despollo cuando la pintan de tía así como muy muy lista. A ver, que acabó en la cárcel por matar a su marido y encima se queda preñada de un asesino.
> 
> Pues si eso es ser lista jajaja.



Es mala, no lista; cosa que en este país de caraduras se confunde mucho. No es raro que tengamos por tanto unos partidos políticos llenos de psicópatas cuyo mayor mérito es mentir sin escrúpulos ni remordimientos y sobre todo, servir a psicópatas peores que ellos. Pero de listos, poco. De hecho suelen ser mediocres, no hay más que ver a los alcalduchos o concejales de cualquier ayuntamiento.

Cuántas verdades en tan poco tiempo:


----------



## El Tirador (Hoy a la(s) 1:34 AM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Si te paras a pensar, es un caso muy divertido, aunque vaya por delante que yo lo siento mucho por el difunto, dar con semejante golfa.
> 
> Pero entre la putuca y el planchabragas, queda una historia super costumbrista de la España cateta.
> 
> ...



Es que manda guevos


----------



## Jevitronka (Hoy a la(s) 1:45 AM)

Si es niña le llamara Burbuja, y si es niño le llamará Burbujo


----------



## Galvani (Hoy a la(s) 6:01 AM)

Hasta en la cárcel se folla más que fuera... ¿Pero que pasa que no está en una cárcel de mujeres? Será que en la de hombres la tratan como a una Diva claro... La noticia dice lo típico de esta gente, ha hecho posiciones rápido y es una líder. Al final convencerá a otro para cargarse a quien le molesta.


----------



## Archimanguina (Hoy a la(s) 6:55 AM)

La bida se habre paso


----------



## thefuckingfury (Hoy a la(s) 7:00 AM)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Follan mas que los de fuera, trabajan 0. Tambien cotizan paro.



Y tienen acceso a bienes a precios populares en el economato de la cárcel.


----------



## Avioncito (Hoy a la(s) 7:17 AM)

No dan alli "chubasqueros inferiores", entre los reclusos para evitar cosas así?.

Di que bueno, un condenado a pila de años, sea sopla todo, dice..."de divertirme, me divierto del todo y toco felpa".


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (Hoy a la(s) 7:21 AM)

Quien puede explicar como se da el hecho de follar en la cárcel para los que -hasta ahora- solo teníamos constancia de sexo entre dos hombres (matón y putita)?

Cuantas horas a la semana -supongo que de ocio- pueden compartir para llegarse a conocer y gustarse, donde se hacen estas cosas, en el patio? en las comidas?


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (Hoy a la(s) 7:34 AM)

Ese a sido el del bujero en la pared de la carcel


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (Hoy a la(s) 7:58 AM)

El crio que salga de la mezcla de esos 2 psicópatas puede llegar a presidente del gobierno, con mirar al actual es totalmente plausible..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Hoy a la(s) 2:24 PM)

MetaleroAvispao dijo:


> No hacemos el escarnio suficiente de ese imbécil. Además al hacerlo daríamos la señal de alarma a los inútiles huelebragas de lo que pasa cuando te dejas engatusar por una lagarta.



¿Hay alguna que no lo sea?


----------



## remerus (Hoy a la(s) 2:28 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> La bida se habre paso



"Parque Jurasico Penitenciario"


----------

